# Covid Vaccine: Direct experience of side effects



## PK99 (13 Apr 2021)

*This tread is intended as a space to REPORT any personal experiences of side effects.

Note: True side effects, NOT "It felt like flu", or "My arm hurt" - which are general effects for any vaccine.*


Since having the Oxford Vaccine a few weeks ago MrsPK has experienced mild tinnitus in the form of a low level constant ringing sound.
Google identifies this as one of the reported possible side effects.

Anyone else with direct experience?


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2021)

Do you want any 'Nothing of note' (e.g. sore arm/flu) for some balance ? 

11 in my immediate family, 'nothing of note'. None with any other side effects.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Apr 2021)

Wife got her 2nd jag on Saturday (Pfizer). On Sunday she had a fever of 38.4 degrees and felt like her eyeballs were being pushed out her head. Very bad headache. Took paracetamol and was fine on Monday morning


----------



## PK99 (13 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Do you want any 'Nothing of note' (e.g. sore arm/flu) for some balance ?
> 
> 11 in my immediate family, 'nothing of note'. None with any other side effects.



I think that's fine. But to be useful any discussion is best left to the vaccine thread.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2021)

Freezing cold the first night. Sore arm and headaches for several days. Apart from that nothing . I am on Clopidogrel blood thinners.
Oxford Astra Zeneca jab .


----------



## AuroraSaab (13 Apr 2021)

Me - very tired on the evening of the jab, slight dehydration type headache that evening and all the next day.
OH - very tired on the evening, fine after that.

Edit: This was the first dose of the Oxford Astra Zeneca one. Might be helpful if we add that info as side effects may vary.

Also, neither of us are on other meds or have significant health issues.


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

(Pfizer dose 1) sore arm for 36 hours, felt a bit hot the first night, and slept like the dead for 11 hours the second night!
Otherwise, nothing


----------



## Bazzer (13 Apr 2021)

AZ vaccine. - Daytime fine. Around 1am (14 hours after jab) woken up hurting all over and feeling like I had been hit by a bus. Took paracetamol. Awoke at 8am feeling sweaty but otherwise fine. Arm was fine.
AZ vaccine - Mrs B felt rough after 3 hours or so and had to take paracetamol and went to bed for a couple or so hours. 
Phizer -Child 2 felt very rough within half an hour of the jab. Took paracetamol and she slept for several hours.
AZ Vaccine - Child 1 lasted almost 24 hours and felt smug she had avoided any symptoms. Then started to hurt all over like she had been in accident. Took paracetamol and slept it off.


----------



## Craig the cyclist (13 Apr 2021)

As useful as this thread is, if you are concerned that you have suffered any adverse reaction to any medicine then report it.

For the Covid vaccine the MHRA have set up a special reporting page, it's here.... https://coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk/

If you are wondering if you should report, check out the guidance here.... https://coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk/about

If in doubt, REPORT IT. Give as many details as you possibly can, and don't assume the nurse/dr will do it, as they are not going to be with you for the time after you get home will they? It's over to you all to report these side-effects as you are the only people who know of them quite often.


----------



## Joffey (13 Apr 2021)

*AZ Vaccine*

Day 1 - took it at lunchtime - felt tired for the rest of the day. 
Day 2 - had headache, aching limbs, was cold and tired. 
Day 3 - was back to about 95%, did a Zwift race and performed well. 
Day 4 - was back to 100%.
I took paracetamol on days 1 and 2 for the symptoms and it helped. My arm hurt for 4 days, not so much on day 1.


----------



## snorri (13 Apr 2021)

Craig the cyclist said:


> As useful as this thread is, if you are concerned that you have suffered any adverse reaction to any medicine then report it.


What is your authority for offering this advice?


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> What is your authority for offering this advice?


PHE suggests that this can be done via MHRA yellow card system
_You can also report suspected side effects of vaccines and medicines online through the Yellow Card scheme or by downloading the Yellow Card app._
https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...hat-to-expect-after-your-covid-19-vaccination


----------



## johnblack (13 Apr 2021)

Had first AZ Friday afternoon, woke up very early Saturday, felt a bit off, at no time did I feel ill, but not a lot of energy, also had a bit of pain in the joints. Was very tired come evening, slept for ten hours, woke up Sunday morning, went out on the MTB did some good trails, felt great, had a few beers, back to normal.


----------



## Craig the cyclist (13 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> What is your authority for offering this advice?



I don't need any authority, what a stupid question.

It's publicly available and recommended by the MHRA.


----------



## Chromatic (13 Apr 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Wife got her 2nd jag on Saturday (Pfizer). On Sunday she had a fever of 38.4 degrees and felt like her eyeballs were being pushed out her head. Very bad headache. Took paracetamol and was fine on Monday morning



Your wife is John Prescott AICMFP.

PS
Pfizer jab end of Feb, very mild arm pain only.


----------



## snorri (13 Apr 2021)

Craig the cyclist said:


> I don't need any authority, what a stupid question.


You were telling people to report side effects despite the fact that the more common side effects are already clearly documented on sheets supplied with medicines, why?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> You were telling people to report side effects despite the fact that the more common side effects are already clearly documented on sheets supplied with medicines, why?


Presumably because it’s still a relatively new vaccine so the more side effects of concern reported, the better for all concerned including those still working on the vaccines?


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> You were telling people to report side effects despite the fact that the more common side effects are already clearly documented on sheets supplied with medicines, why?


You can still report if they are known and combination of effects. So the manufacturer can also assess volumes/frequency which may not be so evident from trials.
I have to do this is my job however old the product is. It’s a legal obligation of manufacturers to gather and make available the information to regulators for as long as a product is available

lots of info about pharmacovigilance on net eg overview from ABPI
https://www.abpi.org.uk/media/1360/patient_safety_brochure.pdf


----------



## Craig the cyclist (13 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> You were telling people to report side effects despite the fact that the more common side effects are already clearly documented on sheets supplied with medicines, why?



Because new medicines are subject to being 'black triangle' drugs for maybe a couple of years after launch. During this period *all *side effects should be reported. Then the data sheets are amended accordingly when more and more information is known, and changes made. It's the rarer ones which generally take a while to show up because, guess what? They are rarer.

So in trials a numb arm, sweaty and maybe a rash are shown. These go down as common side effects, in a group of maybe a few thousand, or sometimes just a few hundred people. If you stopped listing side effects at that point, then no new ones 'would be allowed' as it were. Now the AZ has been given to 10s of millions of people worldwide, new side effects are emerging. If no-one reported the blood clots then where would be? 

One of the drugs that showed great efficacy and a vanishingly small side effect profile in early trials was of course thalidomide. When it was launched and given to all expectant mothers who were sick, look what happened.


----------



## johnblack (13 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> You were telling people to report side effects despite the fact that the more common side effects are already clearly documented on sheets supplied with medicines, why?


I think you'd best walk away from this, stop trying to make an issue when there isn't one.


----------



## DCLane (13 Apr 2021)

SWMBO had her second vaccine jab last week. No side effects from the first jab.

With this one she was over-tired for a couple of days afterwards but that's all


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

Pfizer.

Day 1 - Incredible aching knees, elvows and shoulders.
Day 2 - Crushing headache.
Day 3, 4 and 5 - Extrme fatigue, could barely lift my arms at one point.

Mrs D had the Pfizer the same day, was as right as rain with no side effects whatsoever.

There is an NHS page for reporting side effects from prescribed drugs, and I duly reported it all there like the upstanding citizen I am.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Apr 2021)

Had the AZ vaccine. Slightly sore arm - that’s all. Went for a 45 mile easy bike ride on day 3 and was unreasonably tired and a bit dizzy after. Could have been the vaccine, could have been an eating/blood sugar thing.
Al had Pfizer and was fine until day 4 when he felt so ill (fever and stomach ache) that he had to come home from work. He’s never usually off work. Fine 24 hours later.
I‘ve got a couple of friends that had the weird freezing cold and can’t get warm no matter what they do effect.


----------



## MntnMan62 (13 Apr 2021)

I received the J&J vaccine yesterday. No side effects so far except that I felt like I've been drugged when I woke up this morning. Could easily have gone back to sleep. Feel like I'm in a fog. But I see that as minor. But this morning I read a news article that some states have stopped administering J&J vaccines due to the rare possibility of blood clots. Just great. Apparently they can occur 6 to 13 days after receiving the shot. So now I'm going to be stressing out for the next two weeks. It seems all of the clotting has been in women. But that doesn't make me feel comfortable about it. Bottom line, Covid sucks.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2021)

Both myself and my partner had tha AZ vacine. I felt a bit meh the next day but nothing worse. My partner had no side/after effects at all.
We both had Covid over Christmas so not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## contadino (13 Apr 2021)

The wife and I had our first shot, AZ, a couple of weeks ago. She had nothing more than a sore arm. I felt a bit fuzzy for 24 hours. Nothing to write home about. Didn't even neck any meds.


----------



## shep (13 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Pfizer.
> 
> Day 1 - Incredible aching knees, elvows and shoulders.
> Day 2 - Crushing headache.
> ...


All that bollox about your size and mass, a poxy jab puts you on your ar*e!


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

Honest, it really knocked me for 6. 

Meanwhile Mrs D, who has MS, had nothing. They clearly gave me the super strong dose.


----------



## shep (13 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Honest, it really knocked me for 6.
> 
> Meanwhile Mrs D, who has MS, had nothing. They clearly gave me the super strong dose.


Or you're just feak and weeble. 😉


----------



## oldworld (13 Apr 2021)

First jab (Phizer) no problems at all. Second jab, very sore arm, aching legs am muzzy headache and tiredness. The aching legs and tiredness lasted over a week.


----------



## kynikos (13 Apr 2021)

First jab - phone reception much improved. 
Second jab - I'm now a permanent WiFi hotspot.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2021)

It seems that I now also glow in the dark.


----------



## Colin Grigson (14 Apr 2021)

AZ - 1st jab, aching joints for a couple of days accompanied by a feeling of hot and cold flushes, but no temperature or headache. Wife had the Pfizer vaccine 1st jab and felt fine afterwards .... accused me of being a ‘wuss’ but we all know that’s simply not true - more live vaccine in the AZ one more likely


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2021)

See my thread from 19th March

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/experience-with-your-covid-19-vaccination-jabs.273249/


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2021)

snorri said:


> What is your authority for offering this advice?


It’s the advice that you should be given when receiving the jab, from the vaccinator, as I was.


----------



## snorri (15 Apr 2021)

gavgav said:


> It’s the advice that you should be given when receiving the jab, from the vaccinator, as I was.


I suspect regional variations in emphasis.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (16 Apr 2021)

I had the Oxford one and I wont be having the 2nd.I felt really dizzy and its a miracle I didn't fall over/faint in the city centre afterwards. There was absolutely nowhere to sit down either apart from the ground. I've seen people collapse in town before and people just ignore them thinking they are either drug addicts or alcoholics.


----------



## Craig the cyclist (16 Apr 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I had the Oxford one and I wont be having the 2nd.I felt really dizzy and its a miracle I didn't fall over/faint in the city centre afterwards. There was absolutely nowhere to sit down either apart from the ground. I've seen people collapse in town before and people just ignore them thinking they are either drug addicts or alcoholics.



So why aren't you having the second dose? Just get a lift there, go home and relax for a while.

I don't think it is really the fault of the AZ jab that there are no chairs to sit on is it?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (16 Apr 2021)

Craig the cyclist said:


> So why aren't you having the second dose? Just get a lift there, go home and relax for a while.
> 
> I don't think it is really the fault of the AZ jab that there are no chairs to sit on is it?


 No its the fault of the council for taking up all the benches in the city.
If I had known how dizzy it made me I wouldn't have had the first one. TBH I think the whole thing is a load of exaggerated rubbish.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> No its the fault of the council for taking up all the benches in the city.
> If I had known how dizzy it made me I wouldn't have had the first one. TBH I think the whole thing is a load of exaggerated rubbish.



I cycled 10 miles off road next to a canal there and back getting my jab (wann't worried about falling in). No worries. I suspect it wasn't the jab that caused the dizzyness - anxiety ?


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2021)

Side effects aren't a bad thing - just think how bad it might have been with the full blown Covid.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Apr 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> No its the fault of the council for taking up all the benches in the city.
> If I had known how dizzy it made me I wouldn't have had the first one. TBH I think the whole thing is a load of exaggerated rubbish.


3 million would disagree with you, if they weren't now dead.
And more with long-term effects from long-covid.

Perhaps you're younger and have a good medical history (so far). And hey, you've got a bit of protection from one dose.


Good luck! 👍


----------



## lazybloke (16 Apr 2021)

My father-in-law has nerve issues in his back and rare sleeps more than 3-4 hours before needing more painkillers.
Had his 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday morning at 8:30am, went straight home for a lie down on the sofa and didn't wake up until 1:30am; out cold for 15 hours!

No other issues; has been fine ever since.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Side effects aren't a bad thing - just think how bad it might have been with the full blown Covid.


Indeed, I take the side effects as a sign that the vaccine is doing its job and giving my immune system a good shake up. 

As unpleasant as I found the side effects were I'd take them any day over covid.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Apr 2021)

AZ here; I had a sore arm for three days, the worst hangover ever the next day (headache, nausea and feeling cold) and then by day three bar the arm I was fine. My wife was cold and fatigued for three days and also a sore arm. 

Neither of us were expecting such a bad reaction after the jab as we are normally completely fine with other jabs. 

I suspect it is to do with the way the jab is made, it uses genetic code to teach the body how to react rather than a safe modified version of the virus.

I have got to give it to the NHS for the massive roll out and fast rate of vaccinations (it’s not really a vaccine as such as they don’t know if it stops you getting Covid yet, just reduces the side effects?). Hopefully, we will get to the point where infection rates are at an ok level, no more than flu rates and death rates are low too.

I suspect the lockdown easing on 12 April will be reversed in a few weeks if rates start to creep up in cities until more people have been jabbed as some city areas struggle for social distanced space.Supermarkets need to get rid of the one way system at the entrance as it doesn’t achieve anything as people mix when in the store anyway!


----------



## midlife (16 Apr 2021)

Slightly off topic about side effects.

My employer had the policy that all Covid vaccines have mild and transient side effects so if you felt crap after a jab and felt you couldn't go into work you either had to take annual leave or be tagged as taking unauthorised absence.... 

They have decided now that some people do have side effects and may in exceptional circumstances allow 2 days sick leave.

Still under negotiation I believe


----------



## Craig the cyclist (17 Apr 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> No its the fault of the council for taking up all the benches in the city.
> If I had known how dizzy it made me I wouldn't have had the first one. TBH I think the whole thing is a load of exaggerated rubbish.



What is exaggerated rubbish? The vaccine, the virus or your side effects?


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2021)

Second jab at lunchtime.I am now waiting for side effects.


----------



## stephec (19 Apr 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Your wife is John Prescott AICMFP.


I'm glad that I carried on scrolling rather that hitting reply straight away as that was the first thing I thought of as well. 

The big question now though, how good is she at knocking out egg throwers?


----------



## stephec (19 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Honest, it really knocked me for 6.
> 
> Meanwhile Mrs D, who has MS, had nothing. They clearly gave me the super strong dose.


They probably took one look at you and decided that you'd need a rhino sized dose.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Apr 2021)

Flu jab in December, first one .... no side effects.
Covid, February 2021 .... not a well bunny for 3 weeks.
1st and 2nd AZ jabs .... no side effects.

And a host of other vaccines given in and after military service .... no side effects.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

Sunday second jab.No side effects at all,I have even got stuck in to some serious gardening digging heavy clay soil and breaking it up twice,no arm aching or pain.


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2021)

got the 2nd Moderna jab at 8:30am Thursday & during the overnight, into the early hours of Friday, I had some side effects. I soldiered on & went to work anyway & spent some time resting on the floor of my office w/ the door closed. couldn't wait to get back home & into bed. surprisginly I couldn't get back to sleep early, but rather my normal time. Saturday morning I sprang out of bed good as new & ready for anything

these were my side effects:
Thursday - sore arm
Thursday night into early Friday - woke during the night to pee more than normal, felt nauseous & unsure which "end" would be facing the toilet. turned out to be the regular end ... very little sleep. 
Friday - woke with a migraine & was walking weakly, like my 93 yr olf father, body aches as-if I had been throwing up all night, you know tyhe muscle soreness from rapid extensive dehydration? had to work on the head ache all day long with advil & tylenol, cofee & water. I started feeling better & was able to drive to work. I was fine sitting down but every time I stood up the railroad spike it my head became apparent. but it improved
Friday night - after getting ready for bed I couldn't get comfortable because my skin was crawly, very similar to what you experience w/ a conventional flu. then my arms & legs got very itchy & I couldn't help but scratch my wrists & legs. then I saw that I had some bumpy hives. I added cream w/ discretion & was able to get to sleep & slept very well, in fact

funny story - we have to take our temperature to check in at our office & my temp has never been even 98 degrees F. (normal is supposed to be 98.6) well Friday, it was 98.2! whoopie!

get your shots ppl. get your shots


----------



## gbb (4 May 2021)

First AZ vaccine some weeks ago...felt well enough to get through a work day but generally pretty carp, did virtually nothing, waste of time going really. Headache, aches, general lethargy.

Second one late last week....no side effects at all.

Sore arm ?...yes of course but that's irrelevant IMO, someone jabbed a needle in you, of course it's going to be mildly sore. Of no consequence really.

I remember getting a flu jab for the first time in years....I felt truly awful the next day, unfit for work, terrible aches etc, much worse than the covid vaccine. There no logic in it, the flu jab shouldnt effect you, psychological perhaps ?


----------



## icowden (5 May 2021)

First AZ vaccine about 6 weeks ago at about 2pm.
Shortly after the jab, a bit of mild nausea, slightly sore arm. Generally fine for the rest of the day, a little bit headachey.
Next day felt terrible, couldn't concentrate on anything, a bit shivery and apathetic. Appetite slightly reduced.
Next day - felt fine, sore arm. Soreness remained for a couple of days.

My wife had a similar pattern of symptoms, although she felt worse than me on the "day after" the jab. I did read an article which suggests that the younger you are, the more likely you are to suffer from side effects due to the way that the immune system works.

Either way, I would suggest that when you have your jab, you don't plan anything exciting for the following day!


----------



## mistyoptic (5 May 2021)

First AZ in February. Slightly sore arm but nothing to speak of. Second one yesterday and it’s floored me. Spent the morning in bed feeling like a full dose of man-flu. Starting to ease a bit now so will get up for some lunch. No nausea or other digestive disruption, just feel completely wiped out. Bit of a headache. I’m sure I’ll live 😃


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2021)

gbb said:


> the flu jab shouldnt effect you,



Just from first hit on Google. 

_
*What are the side effects of the flu jab?*_

_Fever/shivering._
_Headache._
_Tiredness or drowsiness._
_Redness, soreness, and swelling where you were injected. Sometimes this spot is itchy._
_Muscle aches._
_Nausea._
_Feeling generally unwell or under the weather (malaise)_


----------



## cookiemonster (8 May 2021)

Just had my second BioNtech jab. Probably too soon for any side effects to kick in.


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Just from first hit on Google._*What are the side effects of the flu jab?*_
> 
> _Fever/shivering._
> _Headache._
> ...


I never get any of that


----------



## lane (15 May 2021)

Had the first jab Pfizer no real issues sore arm maybe a bit tired but hard to be sure

Second jab last Saturday. 

Sunday felt fine sore arm as expected
Monday bit tired some difficulty concentrating
Tuesday same as Monday
Wednesday early hours woke up felt terrible mainly alternate shivering and feeling hot and sweating
Felt same all day Wednesday but gradually worse to point could barely get out of bed and temp was slightly high at 101
Thursday same as Wednesday 
Also felt sick no headache no muscle aches
Glands in neck side and back up to ears significantly swollen (Mrs Lane commented how slowllen one of me earls looked.
Friday felt quite a lot better no longer shivering or over heating but neck and area up to ears still very tender.


----------



## the_mikey (16 May 2021)

Had first dose of Astra Zeneca yesterday morning, and started with painful joints in hands within a few hours, progressed onto chills and aches ten hours later, to full raging temperature and chills through the night, headache and lack of energy in the morning, generally mild headache and weakness persisting into today..


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2021)

AZ yesterday, sore arm, enough not to be able to sleep on. Feeling dizzy /tired so went to bed at 8pm. Not quite 'right' this morning, so will take it easy.


----------



## lane (8 Jun 2021)

I posted elsewhere but need to update here. I had quite bad flu like symptoms for a couple of days. Then I developed a painful rash on my forehead. Then my right eye swelled up to the point I could barely see out of it. I also had very swollen glands.

When my eye swelled up about a week after the vaccine I went to the Doctor and was prescribed steroids and high dose antihistamines. Was told it would be reported as an adverse reaction. Advised to consult GP before having a booster jab if required in future. Saw GP on Monday back to 70 mile bike ride the following Sunday although still didn't feel quite 100%. By following Tuesday felt fine.

Pfizer vaccine.

Effectively put me out of action for nearly two weeks.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

Since the second jab my car died and ive started wearing dresses.


----------



## alchurch (16 Dec 2021)

Both jab2 and booster had me off the bike for a couple of weeks each. Although I am back to riding now, I do not feel very lively. More specifically as the OP requested. HR about 1o beats up and rises rapidly during light to moderate exercise, poor body temperature control and a general fatigue level quite high, that does not respond to rest or sleep


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2021)

My friend was telling me that he and a few others have had side effects with the booster jabs . Feeling exhausted the next day .
I'm not sure how I was after mine as it was a while ago .


----------



## icowden (16 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My friend was telling me that he and a few others have had side effects with the booster jabs . Feeling exhausted the next day .
> I'm not sure how I was after mine as it was a while ago .



That was my symptom. Just a day of feeling very tired and not particularly hungry.


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2021)

Jab1 and jab2 both Pfizer. Sore arm and couple of hours of fatigue next day.

Booster jab - vaccine unknown (forgot to ask) on Sunday.

Oh boy.

I was feeling like that when I was 15yo and had a very serious flu. Monday all day at work - somehow managed to do it. Night - soaked with sweat and horrible shivering. Today went to work but managed to do only 4 hours and went home. I feel like being stampeded by a herd of mad mammoths - my whole body hurts that bad. 

I'm not an antivaxer but I really hope another booster won't be required ...


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2021)

Boosted with Moderna. All OK. Wife was a little rough for a day or two. Friend was a bit rough too.


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> Jab1 and jab2 both Pfizer. Sore arm and couple of hours of fatigue next day.
> 
> Booster jab - vaccine unknown (forgot to ask) on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Would certainly be worth doing a test to confirm it's the booster not Covid infection causing the symptoms given how rampant it is
Have you take paracetamol/iburpofen to ease the aches?


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2021)

Paracetamol. It helps indeed.


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> Paracetamol. It helps indeed.


Have you done an LFT?


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2021)

I did. Negative.


----------



## icowden (21 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> Jab1 and jab2 both Pfizer. Sore arm and couple of hours of fatigue next day.
> 
> Booster jab - vaccine unknown (forgot to ask) on Sunday.
> 
> ...



Booster is likely also be pfizer. Interestingly that's about how I felt after the first jab. Could just be that your immune system has picked up.


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2021)

@icowden 

My sister and her husband were feeling the same as me after their booster jab. 
My mother had no side effects at all with all 3 jabs (AZ, AZ and Pfizer)
Meanwhile my former colleague felt that awful after his jab1 (Pfizer) and was absolutely ok after jab2.
Current colleague couldn't get out of bed for 4 days after her jab1. Jab2 - everything was fine. Booster jab - 4 days off sick again.

So yeah, it depends entirely on an individual.

My work also provides LFT for free to whoever wants to do it.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Dec 2021)

Three jabs now and no ill effects.


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Dec 2021)

Had jabs for everything from yellow fever to veils disease without any effect whatsoever .... until the “booster” ... sick as a dog for nearly a week ... almost as bad as covid itself...


----------



## cougie uk (21 Dec 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Had jabs for everything from yellow fever to veils disease without any effect whatsoever .... until the “booster” ... sick as a dog for nearly a week ... almost as bad as covid itself...


Interesting. My friend who had contracted Covid was rough with the booster so I wonder if it's worse for you if you'd had Covid previously.


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Interesting. My friend who had contracted Covid was rough with the booster so I wonder if it's worse for you if you'd had Covid previously.


A doctor friend of mine definitely said that can be the case (and one reason she suggested I hold off getting the booster for 3 months, as well as having vaccine and virus antibodies). Could also be a reason why everyone has to wait 28 days for vaccination post infection?


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Had jabs for everything from yellow fever to *veils disease* without any effect whatsoever .... until the “booster” ... sick as a dog for nearly a week ... almost as bad as covid itself...


Antibiotics* normally, as there is no human vaccine against it.

*It's what I was given in tablet form.


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> A doctor friend of mine definitely said that can be the case (and one reason she suggested I hold off getting the booster for 3 months, as well as having vaccine and virus antibodies). Could also be a reason why everyone has to wait 28 days for vaccination post infection?





classic33 said:


> Antibiotics* normally, as there is no human vaccine against it.
> 
> *It's what I was given in tablet form.


Who said vaccine ... antibiotics through a needle in the back of my hand .... thats a big jab ...


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Who said vaccine ... antibiotics through a needle in the back of my hand .... thats a big jab ...


Eh I never said anything about antibiotics? 
I was responding to the poster who was asking about having a strong reaction to the vaccine having previously had Covid due to *antibodies*


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Antibiotics* normally, as there is no human vaccine against it.
> 
> *It's what I was given in tablet form.


Maybe he meant Lyme’s disease? Or more probably tick-borne encephalitis for which there is a vaccine


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Maybe he meant Lyme’s disease? Or more probably tick-borne encephalitis for which there is a vaccine


I was responding to classic 33 ...


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I was responding to classic 33 ...


Except you quoted me too


----------



## lazybloke (21 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Interesting. My friend who had contracted Covid was rough with the booster so I wonder if it's worse for you if you'd had Covid previously.





vickster said:


> A doctor friend of mine definitely said that can be the case (and one reason she suggested I hold off getting the booster for 3 months, as well as having vaccine and virus antibodies). Could also be a reason why everyone has to wait 28 days for vaccination post infection?


Obviously you can't extrapolate from one example, but I had no particular reaction to my Pfizer booster on Saturday, which was only 30 days after my positive PCR test. 

Personally, the risk of feeling a bit rough from a jab is worth it if it helps avoid omicron.


My Delta infection last month was a bit concerning - shortness of breath for a couple of days.My respiratory system is still recovering from that, so I suspect Omicron would cause a significant relapse (or be even worse).

So booster jab, masks, social distancing, and prioritising (ie reducing) my social contacts are just some of the steps I'm taking currently.


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Except you quoted me too


oops .... sorry ...


----------



## Saluki (21 Dec 2021)

I had my booster today. It’s been fine but this past hour or so my arm feels like it’s been punched, there is definite swelling and a significant bruise. I feel bloody awful so off to bed. I am in for a hell of a headache. I can feel it settling in for the night.


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2021)

Pills for your head and ice for the arm


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2021)

Jab 1 AZ felt groggy for a couple of days. 
Jab 2 AZ absolutely fine, no side effects at all. 
Jab 3 Pfizer Arm is swollen and very tender to the touch, feel fine though.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Dec 2021)

Saluki said:


> I had my booster today. It’s been fine but this past hour or so my arm feels like it’s been punched, there is definite swelling and a significant bruise. I feel bloody awful so off to bed. I am in for a hell of a headache. I can feel it settling in for the night.


Get better soon Saluki. Do you know if you've had Covid before the booster ?


----------



## Saluki (22 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Get better soon Saluki. Do you know if you've had Covid before the booster ?


Hi. I have not had covid, as far as I know. I had a false positive LFT, that the PCR test confirmed was not covid.
My arm feels like it’s been punched, this morning. I feel better after an early night.


----------



## Ripple (27 Dec 2021)

Swollen ankles and feet after booster jab. Never had any problems with this so suspect it's a side effect. No pain - just swelling. And it looks like it's going away.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jan 2022)

Cross posting as pertinent to this thread also:

This recently reported research is interesting
*Nocebo responses explain up to 76% of COVID vaccine (systemic) side effects*

Some vaccine side effects are very real, but many may be anxiety and mis-attribution.
The harmless interventions (ie faux vaccines in the control half of a trial) can lead people to report harmful side effects, particularly when people are expecting such side effects. Researchers have coined these phantom adverse reactions "nocebo responses." Nocebo responses are thought to stem from expectations of side effects, anxiety-induced effects, and the mistaken attribution of common, non-specific ailments, like headaches, to the placebo.

This Harvard study quantified just how big a role they played: it used meta-analysis (18 Jan JAMA Network Open). It looked at vaccine side-effect data from the many clinical trials. It concluded that nocebo responses accounted for 76% of systemic adverse reactions—like headache, fever, and chills—after the first vaccine dose and 52% of systemic reactions after the second vaccine dose.

There was a clear difference in the local (eg upper arm) side effects. Only 16% of placebo recipients reported local side effects, like pain or swelling at the injection site, while 67% of the vaccine group reported such effects.

Overall the nocebo response rate clearly seems to be skewing our experience with COVID-19 vaccines: the researchers argue that highlighting the potential for nocebo responses could reduce side effects and help improve vaccine uptake.


----------



## Milzy (16 Feb 2022)

Is this a false prank??? 
https://www.jobs.nhs.uk/xi/vacancy/917036734


----------



## IanSmithCSE (16 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon,

I can't see anything that looks odd to me, but this is not my industry, what worries you?

https://www.gov.uk/vaccine-damage-payment
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-to-add-covid-19-to-vaccine-damage-payments-scheme

Bye

Ian


----------



## cougie uk (16 Feb 2022)

Probably real. There's been a vaccine claims team for years for all of the various vaccines given out. 
The chances of damage are far outweighed by the various diseases though.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2022)

Can I claim for failure of getting 5g and being able to output 2000w over an hour ?

I feel short changed, nothing has changed, no two heads, now't.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Can I claim for failure of getting 5g and being able to output 2000w over an hour ?
> 
> I feel short changed, nothing has changed, no two heads, now't.



I might sue them, as ever since the vaccine I’ve had Justin Beiber singing in my head. I need them to retune the chip.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I might sue them, as ever since the vaccine I’ve had Justin Beiber singing in my head. I need them to retune the chip.


Unlucky


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Can I claim for failure of getting 5g and being able to output 2000w over an hour ?
> 
> I feel short changed, nothing has changed, no two heads, now't.



I read the jab would make me magnetic and I was really looking forward to that - whenever I clean my knitting machines I'm sure to drop some needles and with me being magnetic, they wouldn't have fallen far. But it didn't work! I want to sue those dumbclucks who promised me that. Even after _three_ jabs, the needles still fall everywhere if they are loose. My standard machine has 420 needles in total and that is _a lot_ to pick up one by one from the floor ...


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I read the jab would make me magnetic and I was really looking forward to that - whenever I clean my knitting machines I'm sure to drop some needles and with me being magnetic, they wouldn't have fallen far. But it didn't work! I want to sue those dumbclucks who promised me that. Even after _three_ jabs, the needles still fall everywhere if they are loose. My standard machine has 420 needles in total and that is _a lot_ to pick up one by one from the floor ...



420 needles, ah knitting machine ? Magnetic properties only work for sewing machines I've been told.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> 420 needles, ah knitting machine ? Magnetic properties only work for sewing machines I've been told.


Hah! I was seriously misled if that is so. I will have to get my sewing machine out to test myself for magnetic purposes. If it doesn't pick up all the pins I drop I've been sold the damned jab under false pretences!


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Milzy said:


> Is this a false prank???
> https://www.jobs.nhs.uk/xi/vacancy/917036734


Seems to be a genuine vacancy.
https://jobs.nhsbsa.net/job-vacanci...ices_Authority/Caseworker/Caseworker-v3890749


----------



## Milzy (16 Feb 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I can't see anything that looks odd to me, but this is not my industry, what worries you?
> 
> ...


Who can be injured? It’s safe & passed clinical trials.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Milzy said:


> Who can be injured? It’s safe & passed clinical trials.


All medications have some side effects. Even ones that have been in use for the last century.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> All medications have some side effects. Even ones that have been in use for the last century.


Definitely - I'm on _rat poison_ to control my coagulation/bleeding time***!

Okay, they don't use warfarin on rats any more (they got used to it, or rather, the ones that _didn't_ died!) but they _used _to use it as rat poison***.




*** A junior hospital doctor took me off it for a couple of days because he thought it would interfere with some tests that he was doing. A consultant did his rounds and stared at my notes. He looked up and in his best James Robertson Justice voice roared - _*WHO TOOK COLIN OFF THE RAT POISON!!!*_


----------

